# Information wanted for beekeeping



## beehobby (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Guys and Girls , 

I was looking for information about beekeeping in Portugal .. well i found out i have to register with the local council for agra culture. then i found a pdf on regulations .. this has got me confused!!!!

There is talk about a bee farm and bee plants , the farm meaning your whole bee inventory and bee plants , the sections of hive clusters. (So i think)

article 6 in the regulation rules states : 

Article 6 - Implementation of Density

Maximum number of hives per apiary: 100 (a mobile beehive equals 1.6 core or tenement).

1 to 10 mobile hives per apiary, the minimum distance between apiaries should be 100 m (if apiaries are at different properties distance can be less).

From 11 to 30 mobile hives per apiary, the minimum distance between apiaries must be 400 m

From 31 to 100 mobile hives per apiary, the minimum distance between apiaries must be 800 m

Distance between apiaries of different categories:

Shortest distance set to the apiary of the larger category.
Fines and sanctions:

is infringing the provisions of Articles 4, 5 and 6
Decree-Law No. 74/2000 of 6 May

i am planning on using longstroth boxes , what does this mean , are those mobile ? (i think yes) and how many can i place on one area , say i want to place 10 , how much space do i need ? 


if there are any bee keepers on here! please help on explaining this would be kindly appreciated! 

I think that what i read allows me to put a maximum of 30 hives together in a cluster as a "bee plant". and my other plant has to be at least 100 meter further in my field , but i am not sure 

kind regards


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know anything about beekeeping but wanted to try keeping just one hive so last year I went down to my local Floresta office who are the bee keeping governing authority here and who sell everything but everything related to bees. 

The first thing they told me is every hive has by law to be registered with them & with the GIPS/GNR who are the wildlife cops & that said GIPS/GNR drive round looking for hives and checking registration. (You'd think they have something better to do but apparently not!)

If caught with an unlicenced hive, it's a biggish 3 figure fine. 

Then they told me that they'd send someone to my house to advise whether I could keep them and if so, where. 

The next day a guy rocked up at the house & told me I couldn't get a hive because any hive had to be at least 100 metres from any residence or public road and mine failed that by about 10 metres......... The road it's close to is a dirt road & has about 2 cars a day on it and nearest neighbouring house is about 85 metres away....... how silly is that!

So if you do find a way over it, please do let me know because I'd really love to have a hive somewhere on the property.


----------



## beehobby (Jul 3, 2016)

hi traveling man , 

I have about 1,3 acres behind the house , that should not be a problem for me. The fines are abnormal high. I read about the fines on the net. I will search out my local Floresta office and reply on what they come up with. 

I live on a small farm , the next and nearest house is about 1,4 km away from me. My wife does some gardening at our land but other then the cork trees growing here nothing has been done with the land for a long time. So i have good hope on setting up a small bee farm. Reply later on what the Floresta Office had to say.


----------



## beehobby (Jul 3, 2016)

for people looking on google for the local floresta office , do a search with the following :

Direcção Regional de Agricultura (+ name of your city or region)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

beehobby

What area are you in?


----------



## beehobby (Jul 3, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> beehobby
> 
> What area are you in?



Portalegre (near Arronches)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Too far for me to know where the Floresta is but I'll be interested to know how you get on.


----------

